# Any experiences purchasing from the Tag Heuer outlet stores?



## Maxdrive10

Has anyone had any experiences purchasing from the Tag Heuer outlet stores located in Fl,Ny or Ca?

Thanks.


----------



## obie

no such thing as a tag heuer outlet store. tag only sells through there dealer network. I've never seen a tag outlet store. are you meaning a authorised ad jewelery store?


----------



## enricodepaoli

I have heard there is a TAG HEUER outlet store in Orlando. Never been there, but it seems that they have good deals but mostly on earlier models.

Lets wait for other posters...


----------



## Jake E

There is a TAG Heuer store in the 'Desert Hills Premium Outlets' located about 25 miles west of Palm Springs off I10 in the city of Cabazon, CA (just west of the Morongo Casino). I've driven by it a couple of times but never stopped in.

So I guess I can confirm that there is at least 1 TAG Heuer Outlet but I can't speak to their selection or 'bargains'.


----------



## obie

learn something new every day. a tag outlet store? I wonder how that works?
older models. maybe even refurbished watches?


----------



## nitrojunky

Tag Heuer is about 2/3 down.


----------



## enricodepaoli

I doubt any refurbishment goes beyond adding a new box and manual, and cleaning the watch outside at the most. What else could go so wrong with a watch that was sitting on display ?? New battery if quartz....


----------



## nitrojunky

enricodepaoli said:


> I doubt any refurbishment goes beyond adding a new box and manual, and cleaning the watch outside at the most. What else could go so wrong with a watch that was sitting on display ?? New battery if quartz....


Not sure, but the one I received from the distribution hub through an AD in philly was DOA and was returned to TAG, so I imagine it happens. Could also be watches which didn't pass initial inspection and were fixed prior to shipment; happens to a certain number of anything made in a production environment.


----------



## Maxdrive10

They stated their inventory comes from overstock, last years models and discontinued models.


----------



## mart77

There is a Tag Heuer boutique at the Premium Outlets in Orlando. The sign over the door is Tag Heuer and the receipt says it was an official Tag Heuer owned store. It is because of that store that my watch obsession started! All the watches i saw there are old models and i somehow dont see them selling anything but working models. I got a quartz 2000 on bracelet 2 years ago for around $630 plus tax if i remember correctly. i have been back there a couple of times since and have been disappointed with what they have in stock. Mainly because i didnt know anything about watches when i bought that first watch and now i know more so i am not quite so easily pleased if you know what i mean. :think:

They also have a small selection of watches from another brand. Possibly Dior (are they owned by the same company as Tag? LVMH?). If you have any questions fire away i might be able to help.


----------



## tunge

yamahaki said:


> no such thing as a tag heuer outlet store. tag only sells through there dealer network. I've never seen a tag outlet store. are you meaning a authorised ad jewelery store?


u are refering to the USA i presume?

There's a few Tag Heure Outlets here in Singapore where i got my watch.


----------



## bledsjo

bought a kirium at the orlando outlet 5 years ago. paid about 25% less than retail.


----------



## donmacd

Maxdrive10 said:


> Has anyone had any experiences purchasing from the Tag Heuer outlet stores located in Fl,Ny or Ca?
> 
> Thanks.


TAG Heuer factory outlet store Orlando is owned and ran by Tag Heuer. You can get 30-40% discount on older models. You get box warranty card the works&#8230;. You are buying directly from the manufacturer. I bought a *Tag Heuer Aquaracer - WAB1110.BA0800 last week for 850.00 with tax * 
macd


----------



## CUTiger

I stopped into the Woodbury Commons (NY) Tag owned/operated outlet store last week. I was extremely disappointed with their selection, and was sort of shocked that Tag would devalue their image with such an unimpressive store. I didn't even inquire about prices because their was nothing there I wanted.


----------



## brrrdn

there is also a tag heuer outlet store near houston [link]. they sell dior and zenith watches as well.


----------



## emlu

I bought my Aquaracer Auto WAB 2110 via telephone from the NY Outlet. Great service. Great watch. Discontinued models. Highly recommended if they have what you want. Salesperson said everything generally 35% off, plus they have regular sales. Everything is new, original warranty. They have 50% off select watches 2x year, but no warranty.


----------



## tunge

donmacd said:


> TAG Heuer factory outlet store Orlando is owned and ran by Tag Heuer. You can get 30-40% discount on older models. You get box warranty card the works&#8230;. You are buying directly from the manufacturer. I bought a *Tag Heuer Aquaracer - WAB1110.BA0800 last week for 850.00 with tax *
> macd


wish i can be there! that's a great deal u've got!


----------



## BBJWatchMan

donmacd said:


> TAG Heuer factory outlet store Orlando is owned and ran by Tag Heuer. You can get 30-40% discount on older models. You get box warranty card the works&#8230;. You are buying directly from the manufacturer. I bought a *Tag Heuer Aquaracer - WAB1110.BA0800 last week for 850.00 with tax *
> macd


Not a bad deal, though I find it funny that Tag's own "outlet" store would charge more than most AD's for a discontinued style. Just food for thought. I work at an AD and that style is discounted to $700.


----------



## *El Ocho 1*

I was at the TAG Outlet in Orlando on Dec. 31st.

Decent selection, they had the Carrera Chrono with the white dail that I like for about $2085.00

What the salesman told was that they didn't have a huge selection or a large in stock inventory.


----------



## nkostaki

Could there be a way for somebody out-of-town (or out-of-the-country) to find out what these outlets currently have in stock and pricing? Buying from a distance?


----------



## tunge

BBJWatchMan said:


> Not a bad deal, though I find it funny that Tag's own "outlet" store would charge more than most AD's for a discontinued style. Just food for thought. I work at an AD and that style is discounted to $700.


That's an unbelievable price... over here the price is still pretty firm at $1200 plus-minus $100-200


----------



## tom98

I was at the NY outlet yesterday. I picked up a WAB1112.BA0801 for $549  with the 2yr warranty. The sales lady said it was a one week only sale? It seemed like they only had a few watches that were marked down this much. They did have a couple display cases full of watches with nice mark downs but they were sold as-is, no warranty. 

They also had some aquaracer chrono's in the $1200-1300 range (after taking an additional 10% off). Not many Link's, the few that they did have had diamonds, only one non-chrono Link with the blue face that IIRC was in the $1200 range...i think it was $1400 and an additional 10% off. 

The store was pretty crowded so it was a little tough to really get a great feel of every watch they had...but after seeing the aquaracer for $549 i was sold. This is my first Tag, i originally wanted a Link or chrono aqua, but i just couldnt pass up this deal....now i'm wishing I bought two :-d

The sales lady was nice and patient with me, definately worth the 2hr drive.


----------



## emlu

You can call them and they will tell you what they have in stock and you can purchase over the phone. Just have an idea of what models you like and the internet available to look them up.


----------



## Mychronos

BBJWatchMan said:


> Not a bad deal, though I find it funny that Tag's own "outlet" store would charge more than most AD's for a discontinued style. Just food for thought. I work at an AD and that style is discounted to $700.


I was at one of reputable authorized dealer This is true,*WAB1110.BA0800 is on sale now for $700 while the WAB2010 is $900..the store name is BB..find it out,there selling fast*


----------



## Mychronos

Jake E said:


> There is a TAG Heuer store in the 'Desert Hills Premium Outlets' located about 25 miles west of Palm Springs off I10 in the city of Cabazon, CA (just west of the Morongo Casino). I've driven by it a couple of times but never stopped in.
> 
> So I guess I can confirm that there is at least 1 TAG Heuer Outlet but I can't speak to their selection or 'bargains'.


for you guys around SOCAL area,I just called Tag heuer on this outlet store(407) 477-0003 and what Ive learned was the WAB2011 is on sale for $995 they have 4 left on stock brand new not refurbished.so check it out,I recommned this watch very accurate for 3sec/day gain..


----------



## DocSmitty

tom98 said:


> I was at the NY outlet yesterday. I picked up a WAB1112.BA0801 for $549  with the 2yr warranty. The sales lady said it was a one week only sale? It seemed like they only had a few watches that were marked down this much. They did have a couple display cases full of watches with nice mark downs but they were sold as-is, no warranty.
> 
> They also had some aquaracer chrono's in the $1200-1300 range (after taking an additional 10% off). Not many Link's, the few that they did have had diamonds, only one non-chrono Link with the blue face that IIRC was in the $1200 range...i think it was $1400 and an additional 10% off.
> 
> The store was pretty crowded so it was a little tough to really get a great feel of every watch they had...but after seeing the aquaracer for $549 i was sold. This is my first Tag, i originally wanted a Link or chrono aqua, but i just couldnt pass up this deal....now i'm wishing I bought two :-d
> 
> The sales lady was nice and patient with me, definately worth the 2hr drive.


Funny, I was out there yesterday too. I'm thinking of buying the automatic Link with the blue face.


----------



## adewind

Wait so do the watches on sale come with a warranty or no warranty?


----------



## wrathletik

I was at the CA outlet maybe a month ago, and they had many quartz aquaracers for $700+tax, but no warranty.


----------



## *El Ocho 1*

we're going back to Orlando next month.

I'll swing by the TAG outlet & see if they have any deal that I cant pass up.


----------



## eyecon82

just bought a pre-owned WAB2010 for $650 on ebay with 14% cashback...with box and papers...not a bad deal IMO...considering it was once for $1800


----------



## propofol

Just picked up an aquaracer chrono,CAF1111.FT8010, via a telephone transaction from the store in Orlando. This will be the third watch I have purchased from them and never had a problem. About 5 years ago I picked up a Kirium quartz that I just had to change the battery on a few months ago. BTW, if anyone's interested, they have one more of that model available at that store.


----------



## IMLATE

There is Tag Outlet at Cabazon (Desert Hills Outlet) California. The selection is limited and the prices are very good.


----------



## DeMatto

I go to the Orlando TAG outlet pretty frequently but have yet to pick anything up. First of all the selection is pretty small, and the deals are few and far between from my experiance. A lot of the deals are "deals" because of the warranty. However, as an owner of nearly a dozen Tag's to date, I have never had to use a warranty. I have only had to repair one and it was out of warranty.

So, long story short, unless the deal is on a COSC with the two year warranty you can find better deals here or TZ.


----------



## *El Ocho 1*

DeMatto said:


> I go to the Orlando TAG outlet pretty frequently but have yet to pick anything up. First of all the selection is pretty small, and the deals are few and far between from my experiance. A lot of the deals are "deals" because of the warranty. However, as an owner of nearly a dozen Tag's to date, I have never had to use a warranty. I have only had to repair one and it was out of warranty.
> 
> So, long story short, unless the deal is on a COSC with the two year warranty you can find better deals here or TZ.


I agree.

I've been to that TAG outlet & I didn't really see anything that blew me away. I saw better deals at the Tourneau outlet up the street.


----------



## adewind

emlu said:


> I bought my Aquaracer Auto WAB 2110 via telephone from the NY Outlet. Great service. Great watch. Discontinued models. Highly recommended if they have what you want. Salesperson said everything generally 35% off, plus they have regular sales. Everything is new, original warranty. They have 50% off select watches 2x year, but no warranty.


QFT. It's the one in woodbury commons premium outlet. As to the poster who said they have nothing of interest I just don't see how... The only thing they don't have is the most current models. However, they had eveything from Carreras to F1s at amazing prices manufacture warranty.


----------



## GronK

I visited the CA Tag outlet 4 or 5 years ago. Lousy selection but they had some Omas pens (also LVMH) so I bought matching Mezzo 360 fountain and ballpoints for about half retail.


----------



## Joesph530

I realize I am a little late in my response, but I have made multiple purchases at the TAG Heuer outlet stores and highly recommend them. I live in an area with Authorized Retailers are far and few between and the TAG outlets do over-the-phone sales. 

They have always had the pieces I was looking for and are great about making recommendations based on my wants. My purchases have all been new pieces with the two year International Guarantee; I cannot comment on the non-warranty pieces, but I would not hesitate to buy one as I have never really used the warranty on my TAGs. 

I have bought from the NY, CA, and TX outlets (each store has different inventory), but I HIGHLY recommend Natalie (Assistant Store Manager) at the TX store - 281.256.2140. Her customer service cannot be beat AND most outlet pieces are sold below suggested retail.


----------



## csimp

The Cabazon store is a lil older, but you should come to the Vegas store in the Premium Outlets. I actually work there and if we dont have something we can always try to see if one of the other stores has it and can ship it. Very good selection here! |>


----------



## profitorloss

Sorry to but in on this thread, but i'm going to be at the Premium Outlet location in Vegas in a few days and I was wondering if you could fill me in on the selection /prices of F1's and Carrera's. Any info. would be much appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## bbhockey19

I purchased my Forumula 1 and my old which I sold Aquaracer Regatta at the Outlet in NY Woodbury Commons, They do get in some nice models most of them are overstock. There prices are sometimes right around Grey Market or maybe a 100 or 200 more but Since you are buying it from Tag they are an Authorized dealer


----------



## James Haury

I have seen Tags sold at a store in an outlet mall in Ny state.


----------



## chasro

The Tag outlets are having a sale this weekend (Memorial Day) and they will ship. I bought an Aquaracer quartz (WAF1111.BA0801) today. 

Full manufacturers warranty, new watches, but only 7-day exchange, so know what you want before calling.


----------



## rocketstobrazil

anyone been to the new tag heuer store in sawgrass mills near miami? Planning a trip there next month and was just wondering if there are any deals


----------



## csimp

Sorry i dont check this all the time but as for the specials we have going on from 6/1-6/20:

*$799 - 2000 Exclusive chronographs (cn111x)
$999 - Aq Cal S Regatta (caf711x)
$1,199 - Aq Smiley chronos (caf101a-d)
$1,299 - Aq Cal S - version 2.0 - steel bezels (caf701x)
$1,599 - F1 diamond chron

We only have one style of the 2000 at the moment (blue with prominent subdials) and 1 style of the Cal S Regatta (Blue). We have the F1 chrono in pink MOP face and white face. you can always email me @ [email protected] if you have any questions. Thanks...hope i didnt break any forum rules.
*


----------



## Eric Gendron

I bought two watches, one in Orlando (a Formula 1 Kimi Raikonnen limitied edition) and one at Sawgrass Mills in Florida (Aquaracer Calibre S) at a very good price. Received a lot of compliment about the limited edition Formula 1 since it´s pretty rare.


----------

